# LA HELP



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

FL native, now living in TX. Want to meet a buddy somewhere in the lake Charles area. Will be fishing out of a 14’5” IPB, so looking for smaller water. Don’t need secret spots, just some decent areas in the area. Any leads to ramps, places to stay, flats will be greatly appreciated. Want to toss the fly rod but not opposed to spinning gear. 

Can hook it up with some FL or TX knowledge, or even some flies. If you would rather keep it on the down low feel free to PM me. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

The tricky thing with that area is that a lot of that marsh is private property. I'd stick to the refuge...
https://www.fws.gov/refuge/Sabine/map.html


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

dbrady784 said:


> FL native, now living in TX. Want to meet a buddy somewhere in the lake Charles area. Will be fishing out of a 14’5” IPB, so looking for smaller water. Don’t need secret spots, just some decent areas in the area. Any leads to ramps, places to stay, flats will be greatly appreciated. Want to toss the fly rod but not opposed to spinning gear.
> 
> Can hook it up with some FL or TX knowledge, or even some flies. If you would rather keep it on the down low feel free to PM me. Thanks a bunch!


Yes, the refuge. I fish it but launch in TX. Can fish with you or point you in the right direction. I like anything pink with or without a little gold flash and prefer weedless


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

dbrady784 said:


> FL native, now living in TX. Want to meet a buddy somewhere in the lake Charles area. Will be fishing out of a 14’5” IPB, so looking for smaller water. Don’t need secret spots, just some decent areas in the area. Any leads to ramps, places to stay, flats will be greatly appreciated. Want to toss the fly rod but not opposed to spinning gear.
> 
> Can hook it up with some FL or TX knowledge, or even some flies. If you would rather keep it on the down low feel free to PM me. Thanks a bunch!


Was on LAsportsman at lunch and ran across this article. It will be beneficial to you for the refuge.

https://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=12240


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Autococker (Apr 21, 2018)

I fished the west side of the preserve on the 4th of this month. The conditions noted in the Louisiana Sportsman article were dead on. The water in many locations was dead clear, lots of grass and according to my guide, he was shocked to see stingrays. Tons of reds and sheepshead, bait everywhere. We saw lots of gar and caught a bass or two. There were a ton of reds but did not snag many although every cast seemed to create blowups of multiple fish.

The thing that I have yet to figure out is what and where one can run a boat. We were in a 17' alumacraft tunnel equipped with a 40 horse, but mostly poled once in the lakes. I seem to recall there are limitations of beam and HP although have heard that larger bay tunnel boats access the reserve.

Curious if anyone knows the regulations well and could provide some info.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Exploring is most of the fun in my opinion. When I asked about fishing Louisiana last October numerous people told me the waters are treacherous and I’d probably lose a lower unit, prop blade or knock a hole in my hull.
I put together a 4 day trip on my own. We ran all over Delacroix, Empire and Venice and never hit anything. It was cleaner than my home waters in Texas. Maybe the tide was just super high...


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Autococker said:


> I fished the west side of the preserve on the 4th of this month. The conditions noted in the Louisiana Sportsman article were dead on. The water in many locations was dead clear, lots of grass and according to my guide, he was shocked to see stingrays. Tons of reds and sheepshead, bait everywhere. We saw lots of gar and caught a bass or two. There were a ton of reds but did not snag many although every cast seemed to create blowups of multiple fish.
> 
> The thing that I have yet to figure out is what and where one can run a boat. We were in a 17' alumacraft tunnel equipped with a 40 horse, but mostly poled once in the lakes. I seem to recall there are limitations of beam and HP although have heard that larger bay tunnel boats access the reserve.
> 
> Curious if anyone knows the regulations well and could provide some info.


There are specific regs regarding HP. However, the HP restriction is not across the whole refuge complex. Only 1, maybe 2 areas that are 40HP max. Different refuges have different rules. Best if you do your own research. Technically you are specifically limited to the boating lanes when operating an outboard in the refuge. IE once inside the lakes and ponds you are limited to troll and pole only.


----------



## Autococker (Apr 21, 2018)

GGW, I did do a re-read of the rules last night. You are correct and there is a fishing map posted on the Sabine NWR online that clearly depicts the access canals and bayous. You are correct that once in the lakes, it is pole and troll only. 

I have heard that many ignore or are unaware of the rules, particularly larger tunnel hulls. We were actually checked by an LA game warden while in one of the lakes. My guide said it was the first time he had seen a game warden in 15 years of fishing the preserve.

It looks like the east side of the preserve is the most restrictive, particularly areas closest to Calcasieu. The west half does not appear to have any limitation relative to access bayous. Sure wish they would post the maps on a satellite overlay. There is a good deal of room for interpretation in their map.


----------

